# Gestrandet: Baybachtal bei Emmelshausen



## Rabatz99 (31. August 2008)

Hallo einheimische, bin gestern im Baybachtal gewesen, also ein Tal weiter als Ehrbachklamm/-tal. Von Koblenz aus kommend bin ich in reiferat oder so ähnlich(hinter emmelshausen) in das Tal eingestiegen. 
Wunderschön, ja. Völlig fertig aber von den vielen klettereien und dem heimweg noch vor augen bin ich dann bei der schmausenmühle ausgestiegen und heimgegondelt. Waren dann knapp 80km, die zunge am oberrohr...

Jetzt fehlt mir natürlich das letzte Stück, und meine frage, lohnt es sich ab schmausenmühle weiterzufahren, oder artet es in eine weitere kletter-schiebetour aus???


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (31. August 2008)

Hallo Rabatz99

Ab Schmausemühle schlecht zu fahren das Baybachtal, zwar nicht so Schlimm wie bis schmausemühle aber auch Tragepassagen
Tip hinter Schmausemühle hoch in den Hunsrück Richtung Steffenshof,
dann Richtung Burg waldeck Wanderweg 4 bis du so Höhe Macken bist dann wieder runter baybachtal.

Und ab den Fischteichen gibt es links der Straße einen schönen Trail bis Burgen.

einer vom Schinder(hannes) MTB  Orgateam

viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabatz99 (31. August 2008)

Hey ellenbogenraus,
danke für den tip, probier das die tage nochmal ab der mühle zu fahren. 
Gruss rabatz


----------



## QUADRAL (22. September 2008)

Also es geht so, sind einige Tragepassagen dabei. Und wie oben schon erwähnt ist der Single Trail fast an der Strasse vorbei bis Burgen echt locker.


----------

